# Potato question



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

I canned 5 quarts of diced potatoes this morning. And I noticed that the water in the jars doesn't completly cover the potatoes. When I put the hot water in before canning it covered them. Is having a lower water amount in the finished potatoes going to affect them any? They have all sealed up.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

no. you're good. The water boiled out in the canning process.When they cooled down the lid sealed because they were drawing a vacuum .As long as the lid is sealed they'll be fine.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree wih everything 1shotwade said, except that perhaps the water didn't boil out - perhaps the potaotes absorbed the water during the process. The way to tell the difference is, was there any "potato residue" in the canner water when you took the jars out? If not, the potatoes absorbed the water. How? The potatoes have minute amounts of air in the cells of the vegetable. When processing, the air is expelled from the jars. It has to come from somewhere, so it is sucked out of the potatoes and that causes the volume of vegetable in the jars to shrink. When that happens the water level drops.

To answer your basic question - no, it doesn't hurt the product as long as the jar sealed. After a period of time, you may notice that the potatoes sticking above the water level take on a "grayish' color. Not to worry. Everything is fine. Any veggie that is above water level may turn dark but it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok, phew that was the answer I was hoping for. Now to just get some more taters and can them up. I have a feeling I'm going to like those alot better than the store canned ones.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I dice and can and what a time saver. It takes all of 4-5 minutes to make potatoe salad now!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep! DH told me that's what he did before meeting me. I tried it and love it! I turn the jar upside down and let whatever liquid that's in the jar drain to the opening, pop the lid, pour out the liquid and I'm good to go!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh they will be hands down better than store canned. I can them up cubed and also as "french fry" shaped sticks. The sticks are great as "country fries". I drain them, coat them in oil and add dry or fresh herbs, then pop on an oiled cookie sheet, into oven for a bit. Oh so good.

Potato salad as mentioned above is so fast! Also, heat, then blend all up to be mashed!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought you might like this post Gypsy - it was a good one all about canning and using spuds, it is of course, from here at HT:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rvest/492732-do-you-like-canned-potatoes.html


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Another thing I do w/potatoes is run them thru my juice. I up the juice for sock in starting soup etc.(lot of nutrients in the juice) and the pulp is just perfect for restaurant style has browns.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

I am so tempted to open a jar and try them. LOL I do know that I would like to can up some more for the winter.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

Well we opened a jar tonight, and you guys where right. They were WAY WAY better than the store ones. While we where eating the jar I opened for dinner I had 5 move in the canner. Home canned potatoes are defiantly on the to do list again next year.


----------

